# Otter Attack!!



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Damn. That would be most unpleasant.


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

"After the attack, the otter left a large deposit of fecal matter barely covered below some tamarisks, laid his sawed-off across his lap and motored back up to Loma while cracking open what one witness identified as a can of Coors Heavy. The same witness claimed that he heard the otter yell, 'Permit this, biotch!' before projectile vomiting on a passing ducky."


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a symtom of how messed up this section really is---even the wildlife are complete dicks now...


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Forget the otter......what happened with the dog ??????


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

There are always two sides to every story, we need to hear the otter side of the story.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

raymo said:


> There are always two sides to every story, we need to hear the otter side of the story.


You otter be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

“Make sure your first aid kit is well stocked, especially with antibiotic cream,” she said. “And if you see bubbles in the water, swim in the opposite direction.”

lolz!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

My favorite quote from the article.......
"I was thinking, ‘He's so cute.' I could see his little whiskers. But I was also trying to grab him around the neck, thinking he needed to die before he attacked me again.”


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

I saw a couple of them down in Brown's this summer for the first time. Nice to see they're making a comeback.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

abron said:


> “Make sure your first aid kit is well stocked, especially with antibiotic cream,” she said. “And if you see bubbles in the water, swim in the opposite direction.”


I will make sure I restock my Otter box.

Did the responsible dog owner get their pet back?


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

Could this be the BLM's idea of how to manage the river traffic in that section? Finally an aggressive idea: "Sic em boy!"; okay, not to be sexist, "Sic em girl!".


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

Barney Fife said:


> Could this be the BLM's idea of how to manage the river traffic in that section? Finally an aggressive idea: "Sic em boy!"; okay, not to be sexist, "Sic em girl!".


I am quite sure that the dog was planted as a decoy to lure in unsuspecting victims...what did happen to the dog?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe the dog had been attacked too - maybe that's why he wouldn't leave the rock?


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

We had a family of otters with two young in our ponds this summer. Mom otter did not like dogs. I would guess the dog went after the otter and the otter was protecting it home. They live in holes in the bank. If it was the size of a cat it was young. Hope the lady heals up with no problems.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Highside said:


> I am quite sure that the dog was planted as a decoy to lure in unsuspecting victims...what did happen to the dog?


Yes, let's find out what happened with the dog. Poor journalism I'd say. The whole reason the lady was attacked by the otter was because she was trying to rescue a lost dog. A dog in a CFD, on a rock in the middle of the river, all alone & crying......now that's the story I want to hear about.
KJ


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

News Flash! The dog is believed to have turned into a mega-otter. Rumor has it that he has migrated to Bedford, Virginia, living somewhere near The Peaks of Otter Lodge. A strange looking otterdog has been seen near some crime scenes and the town's folk are not sure whether it is friend or foe. They are seeking advice from New Yorkians regarding how to handle possible animal superheros; while the town's newspaper editor has put a bounty out for his pelt. Surely, more to follow...


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

I am pretty sure we found the dog. My wife, 4 year old daughter, and myself were camped at knowles that night. Some guy floated past by himself and yelled out to something. We couldnt make out what it was. About 2 hours later i could hear something howling on the tracks on the otherside of the river. Finally spotted the lost dog. He eventually swam over ( lifejacket on) and spent the night with us. Try explaining why someone would leave a dog to a 4 year old. The dog howled all night long. In the morning we packed up and floated it to Westy were the guys who owned the dog were at. Dudes definatly didn't have their shit together. Really frustrated my wife. Had no 
idea about the otter attack until this thread.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

My grandkids like to jump off our raft occasionally to cool off on that run. Not sure I'll allow it after hearing this.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

openboat said:


> My grandkids like to jump off our raft occasionally to cool off on that run. Not sure I'll allow it after hearing this.


Well in otterwords, if you do not hear duelling banjoes or see bubbles on the river your grandkids, otter be ok to swim.


----------



## Clickster (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi: I wrote "Otter than fiction" story for the Post Independent, and yes, I realize that although I did report the rescued dog was rescued, I didn't report on what ultimately happened to it (word count issues; the original story was about 1,200 - I only got about 850 to tell the tale). Nancy and Mary found the owner of the dog that evening on the river and returned it. The next day, however, they saw it, stranded once again and crying, but they were on their way to the take-out and the hospital so they didn't stop to rescue it that time, though they heard later, it found its way to its owner again.


----------



## Clickster (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi again: If you check out post #18 from AndtheLab, you'll see what happened with the rescued dog. It sounds like Nancy - the otter attackee - and Mary did find the owner and return the dog, but the owner lost the again that night not the next day, as I stated in post #21. It sounds like AndtheLab kept the dog with them that night.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

Clickster,
Thanks for the story and update! I posted it here knowing the "Buzz" community would enjoy it, not to mention it was the talk of the boat ramp today at that cluster called Grizzly Creek. Too many otter jokes being told but I think those people were just a bunch of weasels. Keep the stories "flowing." 

AndTheLab,
thanks for rescuing the dog! Too bad the otter didn't attack its owners!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

There otter be a law!!


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

I'm left speechless...


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

has anyone ever heard of anything like this otter attack happening before? 

i wouldnt think otters would attack people if unprovoked. Maybe the dog being on the island for so long whining had the otter all worked up.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I read this before launching Deso last week. While scouting a rapid on day three, I found fresh otter tracks in the mud. We had dogs with us. No one was attacked.


----------

